# OK which mod is the wise a$$ today?



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Some of us have had our signature altered by some little gremlins today so who was it? :stick:


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I't wasn't me!!!!

I'll have to plead the 5th on this one


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA


Wasn't me..


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Mine said I pee in pools it didn't lie. lol


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

OK what did it say?

We missed it


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

it said "I pee in pools"


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah but what about Proud Marine Dad?

I wanted to know what his said?

I'm lost as a last yrs easter egg on all this 

I hate being left out in the cold in all the fun


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I know what it said It said "I love the 49's" I can only speculate about who did it though


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Marty said:


> Yeah but what about Proud Marine Dad?
> 
> I wanted to know what his said?
> 
> ...


It says I am a Forty-Whiner supporter. It would be a cold day in hell when that happened!

PS, Mister Mod it is "sponsor" by the way. :rofl:


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

I thought they were talking about the year 1949 LOL I was way off


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> It says I am a Forty-Whiner supporter. It would be a cold day in hell when that happened!
> 
> *PS, Mister Mod it is "sponsor" by the way*. :rofl:


How you spell that? "*sponsor"*?


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> I thought they were talking about the year 1949 LOL I was way off


No he is talking about that so-called football team in Sin Francisco. :rofl:

I think Marty needs to lay off the rum and cokes today. :hammer::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Is that better?

Dang a least it spelled right now!!!

I still plead the 5th, I didn't do it!!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

49s haven't been good for 20 years


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> 49s haven't been good for 20 years


:rofl: Kind of like their first 20 years.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

^^^ well the raiders havent done ish in a while either.
im a titans fan, but i dont even want to talk about them...


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> ^^^ well the raiders havent done ish in a while either.
> im a titans fan, but i dont even want to talk about them...


It's hard for the Raiders to do anything when their senile owner calls all the shots. We still have some great history though even though we have slipped to #5 in the all time winning records I think.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I am a Sea Hawks fan. i liked the cow chickens for a bit but i have always hated the 40 whiners and donkeys


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> I am a Sea Hawks fan. i liked the cow chickens for a bit but i have always hated the 40 whiners and donkeys


What? you need to type in english not animal latin LOL


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I confess Blue pit bull man, it was me. but you are the only one got


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

it's okay Mike... They got me too.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Well who got me and how did they know it burns when I pee?


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> Well who got me and how did they know it burns when I pee?


A little Penicillin will cure that my friend. :rofl:


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I confess Blue pit bull man, it was me. but you are the only one got


With 15 dogs you have time to play like that?:rofl:


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> A little Penicillin will cure that my friend. :rofl:


Ok I will look into that LOL


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> With 15 dogs you have time to play like that?:rofl:


I only have 15? hmmm I must have lost a few:rofl:


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I only have 15? hmmm I must have lost a few:rofl:


Whatever number it was smarty pants. :rofl:
Your kibble bill must be astronomical! :hammer:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I need kennel help you want to move to NM? Lots if raiders fans here. Food is not that bad Kirkland is a life saver.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

I was wondering why everyone had ridiculous siggys. I personally like Shanas...lmfao. Shave your pits girl!!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Easy prey for board Mods and Admin LOL


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lol I had to change mine!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

aww i liked the hairy pits! lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

hahaha i couldn't do it!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol mods got board and we took it out on the members lmao! Got the other mods too tho.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Whatever number it was smarty pants. :rofl:
> Your kibble bill must be astronomical! :hammer:


You still love the 49ers though


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Marty said:


> You still love the 49ers though


Yeah about as much as I love the toilet bowl after binge drinking. :rofl:


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

mods get bored sumtimes too! i don't think i was changed.... behehehe.  cute guys, cuuuute.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> mods get bored sumtimes too! i don't think i was changed.... behehehe.  cute guys, cuuuute.


I wish I was an Admin I would have had the real fun. :rofl:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> What? you need to type in english not animal latin LOL


49ers = 40 whiners, cow boys = cow chickens, broncos= donkeys
there now you know.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

when the cat s away.............


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

redog said:


> when the cat s away.............


Dave has nothing to put on a stick. :roll:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha Jalapeno on a stick, lmaoooo


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

just postigto seeif mine is changed


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> hahaha Jalapeno on a stick, lmaoooo


I love Peanut, Walter, and the gang. Jeff Dunham is awesome LOL


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Walter reminds me of my grandpa.who's name is Walter.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> I love Peanut, Walter, and the gang. Jeff Dunham is awesome LOL


Sweeeeeet Daddy D is the best. :rofl:


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> hahaha Jalapeno on a stick, lmaoooo







Jose and Peanut LOL


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Sweeeeeet Daddy D is the best. :rofl:







Player in managment position PIMP LOL thats great


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> YouTube - Jeff Dunham - Arguing with Myself - Sweet Daddy Dee
> 
> Player in managment position PIMP LOL thats great


Jeff: "So you're a pimp?"

Sweet Daddy D: "That makes you da ho!" :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------

